

Github is having a major service outage - kaws
https://status.github.com

======
bratsche
This happens every other week. Does it really need to be posted on Hacker News
_every_ time? If you happen to be using Github at the time of the outage,
you're going to notice. If you don't happen to be using Github at that time
then it doesn't affect you.

This doesn't qualify for the _news_ part of Hacker News.

------
dkoch
I wonder how many people who use Github as part of their deployment work flow
are impacted by outages like this. I know git is distributed, but I can
imagine people with scripts that default to pulling from a github.com origin
having to scramble to reconfigure.

~~~
wldlyinaccurate
This is exactly why we have an internal system which mirrors repos. We've
never had our build/deploy process interrupted by GitHub outages because we
always use the internal mirror.

------
theboss
Can I ask here? Why do a lot of companies insist on keeping their code on
GitHub?

It seems expensive and they have many service outages from DDoS attacks.

It seems like someone could set up their 10 different git servers for a
fraction of the price and have greater up-time due to redundancy.

And securing your own isn't rocket science either...

What am I not seeing that is the big draw to github?

~~~
selectnull
There are a lot of companies out there who do not have a system administrator
capable of setting up or maintaining (the latter is more difficult and time
consuming) its own server. GitHub is a solution to that and is quite cheap.

~~~
theboss
Is it cheap? If I was hypothetically an app company with many customers I
could easily have a thousand private repos.

When I checked github (I tried to check again now but their site is down) it
would cost something like $1,500 bucks...It seems like I would be getting
gouged.

~~~
wldlyinaccurate
A thousand repos is a bit much, don't you think? I've worked for some pretty
big agencies before and the number of _active_ projects has never been more
than 50-60. That's only going to cost you around $50/month.

The reason I say _active_ is because even if you do have a thousand repos,
you're surely not maintaining all of them - that would be insane. You would
probably have 950 repos which would be better off archived, backed-up, and
removed from GitHub.

------
mkrecny
Probably a stupid question, but, what are the potential motivators behind
DDoS-ing Github?

~~~
timmorgan
GitHub has competitors.

~~~
selectnull
An interesting idea and I have honest question: would anyone in the industry
risk DDOS-ing a competitor?

I mean, sooner or later they would get caught, the news would spread like a
wildfire, that would really be great PR for the attacked.

Any ideas on that? Does anyone have a case where that actually happened?

~~~
Anderkent
>I mean, sooner or later they would get caught, the news would spread like a
wildfire, that would really be great PR for the attacked.

That's nowhere near certain.

